

LastPass offers choice of EU hosted data and site - hugofirth
https://lastpass.com/use_eu.php

======
hugofirth
I noticed the above in the latest patch notes and thought it was worthy of
note.

I must say I love LastPass' service. Now if only they'd hurry up and
capitalise on Chrome for Android support of extensions to properly integrate
with the mobile browsing experience :)

